# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  giúp em cài đặt 2 ổ đĩa DVD & CD

## annguyen

có ai giúp dc em với lắp 2 ổ đĩa lắp mãi ko dc 

ai giúp em nhé ! thank nhùi lắm[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

yahoo:do_hoang_hiep_1994

----------


## phimvznet

*trả lời giúp lắp 2 ổ dvd và cd*




> có ai giúp dc em với lắp 2 ổ đĩa lắp mãi ko dc 
> 
> ai giúp em nhé ! thank nhùi lắm[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> 
> yahoo:do_hoang_hiep_1994


win xp tự nhận ổ đĩa cd hoặc dvd. trước tiên bạn cần xác định chọn ổ nào làm ổ đĩa hoạt động chính. và chắc chắn dây cable của bạn phải có 2 chấu ghim (nếu không thì mua). ổ chính bạn chuyển jum (một chấu nối nhỏ sau ổ đĩa , nó có 4 jum), bạn nhìn trên vỏ hộp đĩa có vạch tương xứng, bạn chọn master và chuyển jum làm ổ chính, gắn chân cable và chân nguồn đủ và đúng chiều. ổ phụ bạn chuyển jum vào vạch slave, tiếp tục gắn chân cable và chân nguồn đủ và đúng chiều. khởi động lại. máy sẽ nhận thôi. chẳng cần driver đâu. chúc thành công!

----------


## phatthu

đơn giản thôi, jump 1 em master,1em slave là ok

----------


## seotn

bạn ơi! trường hợp của mình lạ lắm. một ổ dvd-rw xài cổng sata, giờ muốn gắn thêm 1 ổ cd-rom mà nó lại xài cổng ide thì biết làm sao???

----------


## luxuryhanoi

bạn ra mấy cửa hàng bán đồ vi tính mua cái giắc chuyển từ sata sang ide là đước mà.

----------


## iseovip1

bạn có thể dùng jump để giúp máy tính nhận ra được 2 ổ đĩa...nhớ là một master và một slave nhé, như thế là ổn tất heheh

----------


## thanhtungbooking

mấy bạn hướng dẫn cụ thể cách jump dùm mìnhlun đc ko?
cá hai ổ của mình đều là asus, gồm ổ dvd-rw dùng cổng sata và cd-rom dùng cổng ide.

----------


## chungdp

bạn xem trên ổ cứng có hướng dẫn cụ thể đó bạn

----------

